# Video of Maggie Making a Nest



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

This one is on Youtube. It shows Maggie making a nest and in the process, tickling herself with the strings. I was laughing so hard at her having to scratch herself from tickling herself with the strings that I had to put music to the video so you wouldn't hear me laughing. 

The link is at: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=au6R9jtApKo


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

That is so cute. I love watching them making nests. 

Maggie looks very pleased with the results.

Janet


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Too funny! KD also used to scratch when walking through grass as the blades would tickle her belly.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I would love to have seen KD being tickled by the grass. I bet it was just funny to see. 

Pigeons are cute when they're busy making a nest. They take it so seriously - almost like they're following a master plan.


----------

